# What did you do for your betta today?



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

What did you do for your fish(es)? Did you feed them some special food (maybe live brine shrimp??)? Did you do a nice water change? Buy a new filter? Add some new plants? Give 'em some tank mates?
Today I gave MY Omelette 3 new fake plants. One is like grass in one small bundle, the other is shiny purple with lots and lots of leaves, the last is BIG and is like the purple one, only light green and glow-in-the-dark! I also gave my ghost shrimp who is a tank mate an extra pellet of food as a little reward for staying alive for so long :lol:


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

sadly my bettas didn't get anything new today, even though Kroc built a cute little bubble nest while i was at work. But my friend got a new betta (white/red HM dragon - GORGEOUS) and while i was at the pet stores i got a clearance tank decoration for my community tank and 5 zebra danios. Her mom had 1 zebra danios, 1 molly and 1 platy living in a 5g tank and the zebra had killed 2 other fish and was relentlessly chasing the platy. I told her i'd take it and thorw it in my community tank. The gouramis and tetras will toughen it up, lol


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

well today i got 2 new bettas a double half moon who is sick and 7 weeks old and a super male delta both are boys i didnt name them yet... i also got a small bag of brye shrimp for them tomorrow and 2 new living plants for my community and all 6 bettas!


----------



## Wink (Jun 14, 2012)

I baffled his filter today. He doesn't seem to realize it yet. lol


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

We had a massive tank-cleaning party to get rid of the algae blood and clean off all the plants. Leonidas wasn't thrilled about sitting in a cup for an hour, but afterwards seemed very happy toodling around his clean tank. His shrimp buddies weren't as happy so I had to bribe them with pellets...
The new 6500k plant light really makes the tank look good, too!


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Major water changes all around for mine. Also Keller got a mystery snail


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Ramble said:


> We had a massive tank-cleaning party to get rid of the algae blood


...or algae bloom...though for the algae, it was a bloodbath...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So far, I've just fed the little boogers their daily pellets. I'm also going to move the two new boys into larger homes today. Bloodworms come tonight and I think I hear someone building a bubblenest.

Algae: THEY HAZ A SPONGE!!! AHHHH!!! RUUUN!!!!
Other Algae: RUUUNNN RUUU .... wait a minute. 
Algae: We can't ruuuuunnn!!!
Other Algae: Well this sucks . . . .


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Started a new shrimp hatchery, fed treats, started another tank, another infusoria culture, got new plants,


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

This morning I put Portal Prime's tank next to my platty breeding tank. He doesn't do well with tankmates, but it's good to keep him active when I'm at work.

I would die if he took another chomp out of his fins.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

im feeding them the brye shrimp now hope they like it


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

o brine whoops


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquito larvae fattening them up in preperation or leaving them alone for three days


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing for dear Thunderbolt, but Trunks the snail got a homemade snail cookie.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I have not done anything for them yet besides turn the lights on lol. I plan to do a water change on the sorority, haven't done one in a month or so. NPTs FTW!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Did a water change and gave then their favorite treats today


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

bettafishfinnatic said:


> o brine whoops


bettafishfinnatic....Your Signature is very close to mine.... Hmmmm :squint: :blink: :shock2: :shock:


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

huge setting arrangement


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Cleaned Corrin's tank and gave all the bettas (and the rest of the fish) frozen bloodworms. AND! I got more decorations for the 4 boys that haven't arrived yet, and picked up 4 working heaters for 5 bucks for whoever might need them in the future (I have enough but when I saw a box of 6 for 5 bucks I had to get them.. and am very happy 4 work.)

I'm also buying dragon eggs for the new betta boys.. they're going to have an awesome tank!

Spoiled fish


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay nevermind, I just fed them and checked the sorority's water, all good, no water change for them lol.

I will give my bettas some bloodworms though, seems like they can never get enough.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

;D Good job everyone....your fish sound like they're spoiled little buddies 
Today I caught Omelette nipping his fins AGAIN....they have been reduced to about half their sides, with nasty little serrated edges 
I put the mirror up to his tank to take his mind off his tail for a while....seems to be working (for now)
And I fed him. That's all I did today xD


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Today I bought Chicory a new heater - he's turning into a darn tailbiter, and the non-adjustable heater in his tank keeps it a few degrees below ideal. So to help his pretty tail heal...

I bought Lavatail fungus medicine :| I am thinking at this point the round tank kills OR he has a low immune system. I've already nursed him through one case of fuzzies, which was immediately followed by a bout of tail rot, and he just finished his salt for the tail rot last night...I see fuzzies again. This MIGHT just be some slime coat, but I saw fuzzy gunk on the wall of his tank too, so I am doubting it. IALs from Amy Lin are on the way, but odds are only 50/50 they get here before I go on vacation next weekend :|

While buying those items, I also saw a boyo at Petco that made me want to put the divider back in Ghosts' tank even though I know it's too small for two. He had a bubblenest built in his cup and everything. As sad as it made me to leave him, I know I can't have them all and it would be a bad idea to buy a new fellow and then almost immediately abandon him for a week.

But...dayam.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I just recently moved our Sammy into his new mansion..5 gal tank, for him it's huge..lol..and he is adjusting well.. gave him his fave pellets for breakfast, checked his plants, heater make sure everything is working good..and blew kisses goodbye..and checked on the new rescue..(blue VT) with fin rot..in his hospital tank, (trying to get him to eat) and changed his water last night, and made sure his cover was on..and had to leave for worK..but as we speak, am looking for new decor..for both tanks


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon, I changed the water in his tank and in lieu of salt, added some Atison's BettaSPA and an IAL. This morning I awoke to see a bubblenest! This betta, who seems particularly difficult to name, had never built a bubblenest before.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm...I fed my sorority and switched around the plants a little


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Just fed my betta buddies today. I also checked to see if the planaria in one tank has gone down and it has. 

I also set up a new tank for a betta fish I'm getting today.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yesterday all of the bettas got big water changes! And I bought all of the rescues new Terra Cotta pots for their tanks! Today I will be redecorating the 10 gallon in preparation for the King betta I plan on bringing home this weekened, And redecorating Juno's 3 gallon with a beach theme. 

Everyone will also get brine shrimp for dinner tonight!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Just fed my betta buddies today. I also checked to see if the planaria in one tank has gone down and it has.
> 
> I also set up a new tank for a betta fish I'm getting today.


Planaria!??!?!?
What!??!?!
How did you get them?
I love planaria


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I got a new betta! He keeps on eating the water, so I might feed him and Dante right now.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> Planaria!??!?!?
> What!??!?!
> How did you get them?
> I love planaria



Those annoying little white specks at the side of the tank? Pfff I hate those guys. ; - ;


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Those annoying little white specks at the side of the tank? Pfff I hate those guys. ; - ;


Wait....white specks? They're usually a millimeter or longer. They don't usually stick to the sides, they go swirling and flipping around. From what I've heard. But they're adorable.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

I made 9 Betta DIY hammocks and sealed the holes of 7 terra cotta pots. Just have to wait 2 days until I can give them their new homes


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Do you have a pic or post about how to make the DIY hammocks? Mine have the store bought ones but I'd like to make some. They also help if I aim the hammocks sideways near the filter water, as an added baffle. I love those leaf hammocks!

Last night I added aquarium sponge to the filter baffles I made previously. Today I fed them all baby shrimp pieces instead of their regular betta granules, did partial water changes, unpacked new silicone fake sea anemones, and bought some brine shrimp for another day. I read a new book I bought on bettas and decided to step it up with their food selection. This book was a hundred times better than the first one I found.

I also bought a back up filter and tank on sale .. because I know I want to expand my betta family soon. (Trying to learn how to cycle a tank at the moment.)

Oh yes, and I also glued a little more sand and gravel to pvc pipe I bought at Home Depot to make betta tunnels and hiding spots - the small pvc pipes were different shapes and dirt cheap.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I used a flashlight to help some of the boys spot their food a little easier (this was technically yesterday since it's in the AM here) since we had a power outage.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

> I read a new book I bought on bettas and decided to step it up with their food selection. This book was a hundred times better than the first one I found.


Which book(s) were those?


----------



## Wink (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought Fred a floating Betta log. He absolutely loves it. He now has three tunnel/cave things and he loves to swim through all of them. 

And Oliver -- my new-ish Betta -- has another new live plant and a moss ball in his aquarium. The poor thing was so exhausted from being in his little dish at Petco for so long. He loves his new space -- 5 gallons, filtered, heated, and lots of plants and caves -- but he has no muscle strength. He's slowly building up his muscles again and exploring his tank. 

Still working on saving a rescue fish that was pretty far gone. He wasn't sick per se, but he was a tailbiter and pretty stressed from the poor conditions he was kept in. He was in a 3 gallon when we first brought him home. We switched him to a 10 gallon divided tank and put a female Betta on the other side of him. He was laying on the bottom not moving yesterday. Today he's swimming around, his fins are unclamped, and he keeps going over to the divider to get a good look at her. I think she sparked some life in him. lol


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I cleaned both of mine out today and removed the neons from Blades tank. Not sure if they have nipped his tail or potential fin rot so 20% water change today and again on Wednesday and Friday,
Put a cave in my newbies tank (still to be named) and they both had some live brine shrimp


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Bought two neons to put in Stu's tank to stop his boredom and tail biting. They are getting along great, apart from the fact that the neons are quite crazy !


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

ZubinBetta said:


> Which book(s) were those?


It's just called The Betta by Mic and Maddy Hargrove, I bet it's not the _best _book BUT I meant that as far as just finding a book in pet stores, it was much more thorough and had a lot more details then the betta book I got at Petco, the same one I see at Petsmart all the time. 

The one I thought was lame is called Aquarium Care of Bettas and it's an Animal Planet book.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I gave two little souls homes today . . . . One of them is a yellow pineapple VT. Whatever he has he is thin and a little spazzy, which makes me think internal parasites but poop will tell all. The other boy is a beautiful steel blue dragon rosetail, but he's got major finrot - like black fins, and he had rotted specks in his cup it was so gross. I just couldn't leave these poor fellas. They need lots of TLC, especially the VT .... he's in really rough shape. I hope they both pull through.


----------



## BettaGirl677 (Jul 2, 2012)

I changed his tanks accessories to look different and tried to feed him with no luck. =( I don't think It's a problem because I just got him yesterday. =)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Fed him. ._.


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

I taught him how to go through his betta log! Apparently he needed a step-by-step demonstration, complete with food. LOL


----------



## BettaGirl677 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well yesterday I bought him more gravel because 1 bag wasn't enough I also 1 fake plant that looks so real! He also got a small fake plant that glows in the dark^0^ I also bought more conditioner and a net! Gosh he's waking up right now! he likes sleeping in this piece of one of his plants that the leaves separate! I need to feed him now!


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

I did a 100% water change for his bowl and I've also fed him his dinner. I'm currently playing with him a tad bit, he's sure silly! 

I really can't wait for his tank to come in, I'm too excited to see how happy he gets and to decorate it!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a brand new 15 gallon tank, set it up with lots of plants and caves (and a moss ball uvu), threw my new girl Sparkler in there, and am planning on going to petco tomorrow to rescue some more girls. <3
Also cleaned out my four boys tanks completely and did a water change on the existing sorority. oOo

Also I fed them all, but that's to be expected.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah i just fed them today xD but also watched them, and named the new girls.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fed with cooked shrimp and then did 100% water changes.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bought some needed supplies on Amazon.com ... there goes my bill budget for the week ... oh well. Couldn't resist LOL.

Also, told my Sparkle how much I love him and how very lucky he is to be with a Betta-Mom that takes such good care of him. He looks at me with his 'happy-face'.

I never tell him about the other Bettas in the damn pet store cups ... I don't want to make him sad.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I did a nice big 100% change after medicating my girl in her 10 gallon. She gets Frozen bloodworms tonight so I'm sure she'll be happy.

Until getting Teeney I never thought fish could be spoiled. I was wrong. xD


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I brushed off ALL the algae on the glass, trimmed my water wisteria then fished out all the leaves. I plan on doing a 33% water change tomorrow to keep my new bettas water nice and clean coz' he's got fin rot from the store I bought him from.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would do more water changes especially that he has fin rot. Do like 50% not sure how big is your tank. But even for 10 gall or even bigger 50% is better of course along with gravel vacuuming. I hope he will get better


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought both boys a floating Moss Ball


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I fed them (of course) and I fixed Tiki's stupid bubbler that likes to be super frustrating


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I called mine fat....

And then fed him.
Can't resist his charm. He comes to the front of the tank, wiggling like a puppy when I enter the room x3


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I bought Furan-2 for Derpy fins. He hasn't been able to swim in like a month and a half. Epsom, fasting, parasite meds and tetracycline have not worked. After this I give up


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I bought Furan-2 for Derpy fins. He hasn't been able to swim in like a month and a half. Epsom, fasting, parasite meds and tetracycline have not worked. After this I give up


Aww im sorry :c


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tikibirds*
> _I bought Furan-2 for Derpy fins. He hasn't been able to swim in like a month and a half. Epsom, fasting, parasite meds and tetracycline have not worked. After this I give up_
> 
> Aww im sorry :


I really hope it works but I think I damaged his swim bladder about 2 months ago . I kinda squished him between the tank wall and the cup. He just looks so...pathetic swimming upside down, sideways, ect. I had him in 3 teaspoons of epsom for a month and it didnt help at all.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

My Mini 5" Siphon Vacuum finally arrived .... :-D

Used it to do a minimum 50% water change for my Sparkle .... really cleaned up a lot of yuk from underneath/around my Luster Gems.

Using the "stir and dip" method took toooo long and did not seem to get as much of the yuk out as I wanted to.

Very easy to use and Sparkle is a super-happy Betta now :-D


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Cleaned and rearrangged Princess's tank! She seems to love it!


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Fed him and planned more for the BIG MOVE on Sunday! Kudo goes from his 5 gallon tank to a 10 gallon!! YAY. Im also looking into live plants for him. 

Is a Moss Ball good for Bettas?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yesterday my 4 boys all got a betta log and betta hammock. Woke up to MASSIVE bubblenests from all of them!! Yay happy fishies!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I am currently sans bettas but hope to remedy that soon.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

CharStarr said:


> Fed him and planned more for the BIG MOVE on Sunday! Kudo goes from his 5 gallon tank to a 10 gallon!! YAY. Im also looking into live plants for him.
> 
> Is a Moss Ball good for Bettas?


I've read that moss balls help reduce either nitrite or nitrate (can't remember which) but only one isn't going to be super affective. You have to roll it around occasionally otherwise the bottom will get brown from not getting any light.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks teeney!! I appreciate it. I'm pretty new at all of this so I'm trying to get all the information I can!!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Vacuum siphoned his tank.

Bought him a 'Flower Ball'. Had to get the Orange one..Purple ones had too many rough spots...Sparkle might not like the 'girly' color ;-)

Bought him a Feeding Ring...don't know if it will work....but it didn't cost much.

Keep trying to get him to like Omega One Super Color (small) Pellets....he really chomps down his flakes....I geuss it will take some time for him to get used to the pellets.


----------

